# Couple Christmas Gifts - Navy theme



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's two of three projects I did for Christmas gifts. Not the most proficient at the scroll saw but did give me the bug to do more. The coin display has a miniature hat behind glass, it's about a 1/3 of a real hat's size. I'll post a few other Christmas projects shortly once I figure out my wife's fancy new camera...what happened to point and shoot!!!


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Very nice. My grandson loves pirates. is there a template somewhere for that skull and cross bones?

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Al,
Those are real nice, i notice you do alot of military themed projects. I think thats terrific. I am not ex-military but alot of family is. Just donated a porch swing to the local VFW to raffel off either for funds for the homeless vets or their cancer drive in March. Also donated a flag case for anyone they want to donate it to. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffjasin (Jan 2, 2010)

Al,

Where does that mini-cover come from? I have a Chief retiring in a few weeks and am working on a mini flag case for him. That mini-cover would be an awesome add.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice work. The scroll saw can be an addictive addition to any workshop. Glad to see that you are enjoying yours. Great projects.
Ken


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

RLHERRON said:


> Very nice. My grandson loves pirates. is there a template somewhere for that skull and cross bones?
> 
> RLH :thumbsup:


 
Here's a few pics I used for the skull and bones. 

This link has a nice pirate shelf pattern...FREE download even. 


http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/2009/06/small-pirate-shelf-scroll-saw-pattern.html


Hope these help.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

garryswf said:


> Al,
> Those are real nice, i notice you do alot of military themed projects. I think thats terrific. I am not ex-military but alot of family is. Just donated a porch swing to the local VFW to raffel off either for funds for the homeless vets or their cancer drive in March. Also donated a flag case for anyone they want to donate it to. :thumbsup:


 
I've been in the Navy about 21 years now and started making things for fellow shipmates for the pure enjoyment. I do make a few bucks here and there but smiles after someone recieves one of my creations mean far more than the money. 

I am sure your donations were greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

jeffjasin said:


> Al,
> 
> Where does that mini-cover come from? I have a Chief retiring in a few weeks and am working on a mini flag case for him. That mini-cover would be an awesome add.


 
Jeff,
here's the link to where I bought the hats...

http://www.minimilitaryhats.com/

These are the neatest things I've seen lately. I've got 4 retirements coming up this year to make shadow boxes and all 4 want one of these hats in the shadow box. 

-Al


----------



## RLHERRON (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the link and info on the Skull / Crossbones. 

RLH :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffjasin (Jan 2, 2010)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Jeff,
> here's the link to where I bought the hats...
> 
> http://www.minimilitaryhats.com/
> ...


 
Hoorah!!!

i try and make a flag case (multiple flags since we are joint and work in a few countries) for everyone who leaves my Command and a little extra when they are retiring. these are gonna be so cool. 

Thanks a bunch...

- jeff


----------

